#  +.  .

## Marina-assol'

! :Smilie:  
,  ,   ,   .     .      ,   .:
1.    . 
2.  ,     ,     .
3.  ,      .
  :        ,    ?        ?

----------

> ,    ?


.    ,     .          -,     ,   ,  -.      , ..         .

----------


## Marina-assol'

> -,     ,   ,  -.


   .....

----------


## Marina-assol'

...   :
     30 000 . -        ,  ,   ...        , ..  10 000 .   ....    ,     ...    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Cooler

> ?


  ...

,         ,       , .. .

----------

> 


  !  :Big Grin: 
       .        ?


> ...

----------


## Cooler

> !


  ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie: ,   ,   ...
   , ,  ,  .

----------


## Marina-assol'

> ,         ,       , .. .


..      10 000 ....  .  -  20 000 ....?   - .....  :Wow:

----------

,  :
 1    100000.,  ..  - 20000, - 80000. ( . - 20%  80%)
 2    110000,  ..  - 49500, - 60500. ( .- 45%  55%)
      ,      210000.,  ..  - 69500, - 140500. ( . - 33%  67%)
       .
 ,   .   ,  , ..   .
 .

----------


## Cooler

> ,   .   ,  , ..   .


**,   -  ,  **   -    .

  - 1 ,    .

**?

----------


## Marina-assol'

, **,     ...  ,     -  ,      ....     ....  ,     ....   ...  :Wink:

----------

,       .         . (    ,       )            .



> , ..  10 000 .


      10000  ?




> - 1 ,    .
>      ?


,  1 ,      .
 - ,     ,   ,         ..  ,    .?

----------


## Marina-assol'

> 10000  ?


, !  :Smilie:  ..      30 000 .,  3   ,   10 000 ....

----------

,  , 


> 


     !  :Big Grin: 

   .  :Embarrassment:

----------

, .     :  -6%,  ( ).   -    .  . 
       6%       .    ,            .
          217440 .       84%   ,16%  .    , 6%           217440*0,16=34790,40.      .           .....   .      .            34790,40*0,06= 2087,42.   217440*0,06= 13046.40.   -        3  , .       .   ,.

----------



----------

> -   ... .


 ?

----------



----------


## Cooler

> ,            .


    .        -   24%.

----------

, -      -?     - .         .
    - -  -   .    ...?     .        . 
 !!!!!  -   ?

----------

...
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?66448

----------

-            (    )  . ** ???  ,          ??? ,        !   :yes:

----------

,  ,     ,       (),  ,         , ..   .     ?     2 .
       :    ,     ,        ,      ,       .         .    (   )    .         .        (   ),     ,         .      ???   ?        .

----------

?..,     ,       -    .
http://www.microtest.ru/solutions/ca/2635/
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?103809

----------

, , -
1) ,  15%,  ,   ? ,  -,    - !
2)  ,   ,      ,      , 15%,   -     ???

----------

> , , -
> 1) ,  15%,  ,   ? ,  -,    - !
> 2)  ,   ,      ,      , 15%,   -     ???


  - , .
     ,     .

----------

,     ( 23,24,25)???
   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   .     -      (,   ),             ,   ?  :Wow: 
     : ,  ,    * !!!*   .
           .
 ,   / ( ,    ),        ,     ,    .

----------

.     :  ,        ,      -       .    -       ?   :     (2 )    .  :Wink:

----------

!      !       ,   .      ,       ,   , , ,      . :        -2,        ?        - ?  ?      ?  ,           ,      ?         ,       .    !

----------


## .

?
     .

----------


## efreytor

> 


 



> ?


 24001...     ...



> ?


  ...  26.3



> ,           ,      ?


   ...

  26.3 ...  ..

----------

.              ,      !   !

----------


## efreytor

> !


  :Big Grin:  


> !


 ? ?


> ,


 .... 2-        ...

----------

,   !        .            -     ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

..

----------

!     !

----------


## Ladulik

> ,  ,     ,       (),  ,         , ..   .     ?     2 .
>        :    ,     ,        ,      ,       .         .    (   )    .         .        (   ),     ,         .      ???   ?        .


   ,     ,    ? ,     :    15%  .  - ,  -   .  :            ,    .  .        ?         ,   .      - ....  ....    ?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .  .        ?


 ,  , .   ,  ,       .        ,      ...( ...   ...    /...).   -   ,       . .

----------


## Ladulik

... ,    .

----------


## 1

,    (. .)  .            (  .).  -      ( )       15%. ..      15%.
  : 1.        ,        -    (    )     ?
2.     ,   -     1-2  (  )   .     (  )    ?

 , .

----------


## Cooler

1. .
2. .

----------


## .25

.  .   .  ( ).  . (,  ) .   .    , .    .  ,    .  ,   , ( )    ),        .  ,      \     .    ,   ,   .   ,    .      ,   ,  (),  . .   "",      ,   (   ) ,  .    .  ?

----------


## .25

.      ,    ..     ,   , ,   ()      (    ). ,         (,).         (       (   -     ) ,  50%)          .      , ,  ,       .    ,   15% .

----------


## .25

.,?     ?

----------


## .25

> , .     :  -6%,  ( ).   -    .  . 
>        6%       .    ,            .
>           217440 .       84%   ,16%  .    , 6%           217440*0,16=34790,40.      .           .....   .      .            34790,40*0,06= 2087,42.   217440*0,06= 13046.40.   -        3  , .       .   ,.


  , -  .        ,   (          ),       ,        .  6%       ,      .    :           (              ).       .

----------


## Cooler

> .


 ...-  ?   ,     .  :Smilie: 

*.26* ,          -      .



> :


  ,         -  ""!  :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   , ( )


.      .





> .


 .





> ,      \     .    ,


.




> ,    .


       -,   .      .  .





> .  ?


 ..  ,  .

----------


## .25

" ".   .  ,   ,  .
        .     (  .)   (   ).

----------


## Alexandra82

!  :     ()    -        (-)      ,    (..)  - !              (  ,   ).  ,      .!!      ! ,  -    -? - ...      :Frown:

----------

> 


  -

----------


## efreytor

...  .

----------

?  ,  .      -15%?

----------


## efreytor

> -15%?


     100  ,     ,   ,   150 .

----------

?      ? !

----------


## efreytor

26.3

----------

!     !!!!!

----------


## 237

> 1.    .


   :
1.   ; 
2.    ?   (50,51 62)    (62 90)?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?   (50,51 62)


 :yes:

----------


## 237

,     ?(,       - ).

----------

> ,     ?(,       - ).

----------

